# Dell Secrets? Something they don't want you to know?



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't think we need or want to be sharing this sort of information here. 

Closing thread.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

BigTex said:


> I don't think we need or want to be sharing this sort of information here.
> 
> Closing thread.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

I sincerely apologize for the Dell thread. I didn't see it in a negative way, but never the less, it won't happen again.  

Tex


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I merged the response, posted as a separate thread.


----------

